# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue: Internal Error or Misconfiguration Error

## Mordred

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@excelforum.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Have you tried clearing your browser cache, changing your email address, moving house and changing your ISP?  :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

LoL, way to throw the whole gamut at me Rory!  :Smilie:  I even installed a new internet backbone directly from my new house in my new city to the forum server.  The fiber optics are made from Mars' 16th unknown moon.  Hmm, maybe I should turn off my cell phone?!?  :Wink:

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

And change your tie.

----------


## Mordred

I'm not chancing another thread title.





> Server error
> The website encountered an error while retrieving http://www.excelforum.com/newreply.p...reply&t=814267. It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this webpage later.
> HTTP Error 500 (Internal Server Error): An unexpected condition was encountered while the server was attempting to fulfill the request.

----------


## Mordred

I'm not chancing another thread title.





> Server error
> The website encountered an error while retrieving http://www.excelforum.com/newreply.p...reply&t=814267. It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this webpage later.
> HTTP Error 500 (Internal Server Error): An unexpected condition was encountered while the server was attempting to fulfill the request.

----------


## Mordred

Double posting.  This is a crosspost from many other threads :|

----------


## Mordred

> And change your tie.



Okay but I'm superstitious, I'm not changing my underwear until this is resolved.  I know that if I do that, the site will be acting properly really soon, this morning even and the upgrade will be a complete success!  :Wink:   Yep, I'm leaving them on!

----------


## Mordred

> And change your tie.



Okay but I'm superstitious, I'm not changing my underwear until this is resolved.  I know that if I do that, the site will be acting properly really soon, this morning even and the upgrade will be a complete success!  :Wink:   Yep, I'm leaving them on!

----------


## arlu1201

Hey guys, the errors were due to a backup process that was running on the nite of 29th Feb and so some internal settings got changed. 

I dont think you have faced this in the last few days.

If you do not see these errors again, please mark this solved.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Still claiming not to work for/with Vai?

----------


## arlu1201

Rory, sorry i guess you were not part of the discussion in the mods forum.  Vai informed me that he has mentioned to the mods & admins that i am assisting him on friendly terms.  Being a friend, i am assisting in management of issues and co-ordination.  I dont get any monetary benefit out of it, but just being active on the forum as its a learning experience and i pass my time by helping others.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

> i guess you were not part of the discussion in the mods forum.



Presumably nor were you.





> Vai informed me that he has mentioned to the mods & admins that i am assisting him on friendly terms.  Being a friend, i am assisting in management of issues and co-ordination.  I dont get any monetary benefit out of it



Vai _says_ a lot of things...

I never _said_ you got monetary benefit out of it (I'll keep my own opinions on that front), but it appears clear to me that yours is not an unbiased or objective position. I also don't see why there should be any need for you to do that if Vai paid the slightest bit of attention to the _actual_ moderators and admins of this site. Given that he doesn't, and that you by and large seem to simply echo his "everything is fine" comments, I guess I'll just carry on regardless.

----------


## arlu1201

To be honest, Vai has so many things going on at the same time, that he doesnt get much time to co-ordinate with the technical team who is working on the bug-fixing and upgrades.  So i help him co-ordinate the issues.

By the way, if ur profile pic is ur real pic, u r a handsome dude.  :Smilie:

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Well that at least explains why this is such a shambles: the mods and Roy talk to Vai, who ignores them or does nothing, while you talk to the tech team without mod or admin input. What a brilliant system.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arlu1201

I guess you got it wrong.  Shub (the lead of the tech team) is also the admin on the site, so he does have the mod & admin inputs.  I co-ordinate with him regarding the issues and he works with the team in getting it sorted and posting the updates through vai.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

To the best of my knowledge Shub has never communicated directly with the mods/admins, so that explains even more. This is very enlightening.

----------


## Domski

> i am assisting in management of issues and co-ordination.



Maybe you could start with coordinating some fixes that actually work because the claims that are being made that things are being fixed are bulls!*t.





> To be honest, Vai has so many things going on at the same time, that he doesnt get much time to co-ordinate with the technical team who is working on the bug-fixing and upgrades.



How reassuring that Vai has more important things to concentrate on. The mods are leaving and the rest of us won't be far behind if there isn't a marked improvement. I'm not lining his pocket any longer if he couldn't give a cr@p as it would appear.

Oh and I couldn't get onto page 2 of this thread to see you latest post Arlette so add that to your list of things that *still* hasn't been fixed.

Dom

----------


## arlu1201

Shub has access to the mod subforum.  He works with the tech team and provides an update to Vai who updates the mods. I am just helping speed it up, because i dont have the technical skills to work on the issues myself.

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah i faced issues getting onto page 2 as well.  I checked my email notification for the reply.  I have passed on this info to the tech team who will work on resolving it.  They did fix it last wk, dont know why the fix got undone since the backup process last time.  They said it was a system issue.

----------


## Domski

> dont know why the fix got undone since the backup process last time.



Because, as had become plainly evident, they haven't got the slightest clue what they are doing.

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

> Shub has access to the mod subforum.  He works with the tech team and provides an update to Vai who updates the mods. I am just helping speed it up, because i dont have the technical skills to work on the issues myself.



That may be what you get told. What actually appears to happen is that the tech team tinker about, things get fixed, then broken again and nobody tells anyone on the forum anything apart from "everything is fixed" when that clearly isn't true. If Vai is too busy, perhaps Shub could communicate *directly with the mods/admin* rather than him telling Vai, Vai telling you, and nobody else being any the wiser. 
Since they clearly don't listen to anyone else, perhaps *you* could pass that thought along to them before we all abandon ship completely.

----------


## Domski

You can tell I'm getting annoyed. My grammar and spelling is getting worse.  :Mad: 

Dom

----------


## Domski

It's like Chinese whispers, the message must be getting confused the more people it's passed between...

Shub to Vai: "Things aren't looking good and we're really not sure how to fix any of it!"

Vai hears: "Things are looking good. We're sure we know how to fix it.

Vai to Arelette: "The tech team are working on it and things should soon be fixed"

Arlette hears: "The tech team have finished work on it and everything is fixed"

Arlette to us: "Everything is fixed by the all wise and conquering tech team. No problems exist at all"

We hear: "Waffle, bull, rubbish, twaddle, claptrap"

----------


## Paul

I have to take Arlu's side on this one, Dom.  I've never ONCE heard claptrap.

----------


## arlu1201

This issue has been solved.  Mordred, can you please mark it solved?

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Surely it's up to the OP to determine whether their problem has been resolved?

----------


## arlu1201

Rory, i didnt ask the OP if it has been solved.  The tech team informed me that it has been solved, so i updated it here and asked Mordred to mark it solved.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

> Rory, i didnt ask the OP if it has been solved.



I know - that was my point.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

@Arlu1201 for your information *OP* means Original Poster which is Mordred, so it's up to him to determine if it's been solved and mark it as such.

P.S while we're talking about communication, i have sent you 2 PM's regarding my issue with not recieving notifications and even included Vai on the last one none of which you have responded to!


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## arlu1201

Mordred,

Are you still facing this issue?  If not, can you please mark this solved?

----------

